# Favorite Barbour Coat?



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Im about to pick up my first Barbour coat and I am wondering what the favorite models were on Ask Andy. 

Im leaning toward either the Bedale or Border. I like the length of the border, and think it would be more versitile, but it's not available in the London Olive color I like.


----------



## Siggy (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not up on all the models but do like their quilted jackets. Where are you getting yours, in Philly?


----------



## ragman900 (Sep 7, 2005)

Green or brown Border.Barbour is a most excellent choice by the way.

"Dressing well is the best revenge"


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the Beaufort


----------



## tbabes (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll second the Beaufort. Aarons of Eastham has them for 30% off -- $245 or so.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I prefer the quilted Barbours - the Eksdale in particular


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

For me, it's Border. It looks better on taller people than Beaufort (which is probably more classic). I would stay away from Bedale, unless you are going to use it for horse riding.

-Ex falso quodlibet-


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the Border Original myself. The Bedale is a good jacket although short. I also like the Internatinal jacket the Stockman and the Vintage Original


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Panzeraxe_
> 
> I prefer the quilted Barbours - the Eksdale in particular


I don't think quilted Barbour jackets are usually called or thought of as 'Barbours' by Barbourians. Mind you I have one and find it extremely useful in mild weather.

I have the Border (in blue) which I am also happy with. It is quite heavy though and I would urge you to consider what conditions you planning to wear yours in.

Trimmer


----------



## Patrick Baker Cresswell (Jul 21, 2005)

The Northumbria, naturally.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Beaufort is the classic, and has enough lenght to wear over a sport jacket ,if you need it.

Bedale is the one that I use the most however, because I'm short, and the storm cuffs are superior.

You can't go wrong with either. Mine are at Barbour for about the 10th rewaxing. Their maint. service is another reason to go with Barbour. It is superb!

Carpe Diem


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick Baker Cresswell_
> 
> The Northumbria, naturally.


With a name like Cresswell you would say that, wouldn't you?

The Northumbria is very heavy, but it is cold up north!

Geordie Trimmer


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's a link so that those not familar with the different Barbour models can see the distinctions:


----------



## sweetbooness (Feb 26, 2004)

I like my ventile endurance coat from Barbour.


----------



## Sirspeak (Nov 15, 2009)

If you have only one pair of dress shoes, you need to have a pair of black cap oxfords.

If you have only one suit, you need to have one in an all-season weight worsted in solid navy.

If you have only one Barbour, you need to have a sage green Border, with the snap out lining and hood.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy Necromancy, Batman !


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in South Florida. I'm sure I don't need one but I want one anyway.


----------



## vasuvius (May 4, 2009)

how waterproof are these wax-cotton jackets ?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

hreljan said:


> For me, it's Border. It looks better on taller people than Beaufort (which is probably more classic). I would stay away from Bedale, unless you are going to use it for horse riding.
> 
> -Ex falso quodlibet-


I have both (old Border, new Bedale) and I'm short (5'7"). While I love the Border, the Bedale fits better in length, and is still long enough to cover my normal length suit jackets (i.e. not just Thom Browne length).


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*Barbour coat*

My vote goes to the bedale, the one I wear the most often. It's great for running around on weekends. The beaufort would be second choice, fits nicely over a sports jacket on a nice a rainy day!


----------



## kalanigee (Feb 14, 2009)

medhat said:


> I have both (old Border, new Bedale) and I'm short (5'7"). While I love the Border, the Bedale fits better in length, and is still long enough to cover my normal length suit jackets (i.e. not just Thom Browne length).


Agreed. I'm on the shorter side too and Bedale is a much better fit for me.


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

Patrick Baker Cresswell said:


> The Northumbria, naturally.


+1 for the Northumbria


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a Bedale and a Stockman. I wear the Bedale a lot more often, but the stockman is very useful in particularly inclement weather.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

International in sandstone.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vasuvius said:


> how waterproof are these wax-cotton jackets ?


If they waxing is up to date, a service that Barbour will provide, they are completely waterproof. However, this means that you trousers also have to be waterproof, as the water runs off the jacket straight onto your legs!


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I, too am short, and find the Bedale better proportioned for me than the Beauford. However, when it's coming down, and it does here a lot, I find myself turning to my Border. We.re now nicely worn, but it has a better patina. I find it more comfortable in this humid climate than Goretex, since it seems to let the moisture exit better. Goretex doesn't do well in tropical and semi-tropical climates. The Bedale is my go-to-town model.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Beaufort--the game pocket alone makes it worthwhile. Infinitely useful in the city and not wasted on actual game, either.


----------



## brooklyn (Dec 18, 2004)

I recently purchased a bedale and think its a great jacket. I am 5' 10" and it is kind of short but nothing really to complain about. I do like the elastic cuffs which in my opinion makes the fit a lot more comfortable.


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

PennGlock said:


> Im about to pick up my first Barbour coat and I am wondering what the favorite models were on Ask Andy.
> 
> Im leaning toward either the Bedale or Border. I like the length of the border, and think it would be more versitile, but it's not available in the London Olive color I like.


The Northumbira is the same cut as the border and only comes in Olive


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*An alternative for those who don't care for waxed cotton*

I'm not a fan of waxed cotton but would like to put in a vote for Barbour's Dunmoor Fleece Jacket (A387) or Dunmoor Shooting Fleece (A650 in olive, UK only). It's well made made from thick, (very) high quality green synthetic fleece with a breathable waterproof liner. Cut to hip lenght. Works for both cold-dry and cold-wet conditions. Wore it almost daily last winter in both the North Cascades and for the month of March in Yosemite.

You can get the A387 for $290 from Bahles () or less expensively (about $235 delivered including a free waxed cotton cap (!)) from Country Attire in the UK ( ).

I prefer the A650 (simpler design) which I ordered through Country Attire last year but it seems to be discontinued and is now only available in black (A280) per Barbour's UK site.


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

Old style Beaufort.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Since buying Barbour's Classic Mooreland jacket last month, I have passed the old Beaufort on to my son-in-law. The jackets are of very similar designs but the Mooreland seems constructed of somewhat heavier fabric and came with an insulated liner and detachable hood. I am presently working hard to break in the new jacket with a do-it-yourself patination process!


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

Cowen Commando - just to be different - and all those pockets are great when dog walking!


----------



## foodguy (Feb 6, 2009)

are any of the barbours appropriate to moderate climates? such as southern california? i love the look, but the idea of wearing a heavy jacket when it could be 50 in the morning and 70 by noon is a little scary.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

70° would definitely be too warm for a Barbour, IMO. Heck, I've sweated myself damp in upper 50's weather by engaging in vigorous hiking/rock scrambling in my Barbour.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

When I'm not wearing a tweed jacket, I'm in my NATO-issued International. When I am, it's either the Border or Northumbria, depending on temperature. 

And when it's pouring with rain my Burghley!

All old-style, of course! :icon_smile:


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*BARBOUR INTERNATIONAL*










Although Commander GEORGE PHILLIPS (RN) is credited with the invention of the two piece Barbour Ursula suit (named after his submarine HMS Ursula - the first to sink an enemy craft in WWII) (with the help of his 1st Lieutenant and Barbour which made special suits for his crew) this picture (probably earlier) is apparently actually of him in a Barbour International.

As a Barbour its closer to the Belstaff Black Prince than the more rustic classics for which Barbour is known.

Its a good look. Although the beard, cap and self confidence help some.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

TweedyDon said:


> When I'm not wearing a tweed jacket, I'm in my NATO-issued International. When I am, it's either the Border or Northumbria, depending on temperature.
> 
> And when it's pouring with rain my Burghley!
> 
> All old-style, of course! :icon_smile:


+1
Love my NATO issue International as well.

And thanks to Nick for sharing the picture and info.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Is the NATO International the same as the regular A7 International?


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

I've used my waxed cotton Beauchamp for several very cold winters (often below zero, far below) and it's proven to be a great cold weather shell, very suitable for layering. With proper layering, it's good for between 30 below and 50 above zero and can handle all kinds of precipitation and frigid blasts of wind. It also looks better than most of what's worn out there.


----------



## Thornproof (May 19, 2010)

Westmoreland for working around the yard.

Bedale for running errands.

International A7 for going out at night.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

maxnharry said:


> I like the Beaufort


+1- the game pocket is what makes it special.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> When I'm not wearing a tweed jacket, I'm in my NATO-issued International. When I am, it's either the Border or Northumbria, depending on temperature. And when it's pouring with rain my Burghley!


I have to say that I see little point in wearing any short jacket (such as the first two you mention) in rain, as the water will run off and the trousers will become twice as wet. The Burghley, or the Barbour trench-coat, is a very different animal, and both are excellent for the conditions in which you wear the former. But in my opinion all are strictly casual or country wear.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Its interesting to see when asked what is your favourite barbour coat. Replies are usually withe the words, bedale or beufort, almost as if barbours are synomonous with wax jackets.

But i prefer the diamond quilted jackets to be honest.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

Border.

Yes, it smells, is heavy, and doesn't breath for a hill of beans. But it is mighty fine lookin'!


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

I absolutely love my new Beaufort. I'm 5'10" and its an absolutely perfect length. Not always the best option for the city, though, on a night out. One of my good (female) friends who is always (amusingly) blunt with me calls it my 'hobo' jacket and wishes I'd wear my trench more often.


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

Beauforts, by far. Alas, the fly-weight ones do not come with the back pocket.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I prefer the oil finished jackets from Filson, either the style 1440N, or 1441N. They are too short to be worn over a jacket though. But they are far more uncommon than Barbour, and the pockets are more functional. Where they do fall short is with the lining. which is basically sack cloth. That being said, if I received a Barbour as a gift I wouldn't complain. I must say though that it is not a look everyone can pull off.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

foodguy said:


> are any of the barbours appropriate to moderate climates? such as southern california? i love the look, but the idea of wearing a heavy jacket when it could be 50 in the morning and 70 by noon is a little scary.


I've never owned one, but this could work:

they often have some at STP.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

It also comes down to the fact that you don't see a lot of coats being worn in Socal. Sure one would see plenty of jackets, but coats are another matter altogether. I've been on the lookout for a bomber-style Barbour but I just don't think it exists (the Flyer is pretty close). I have the Filson cover cloth bomber on order so we shall see how that works.


----------



## Duffle (Aug 1, 2004)

My absolute favourite is the mid-length heavyweight coat from the 1920's-30's. Hard to find these days. Its surprising no-one has mentioned the Solway Zipper (old style of course) - in relatively modern times this is the classic Barbour coat and for my money very hard to beat in terms of practicality and style.....


----------



## Delmarco (Jun 1, 2008)

Been wearing Barbours since the late 1990s and so much has changed in the line and design. My favourite was always the Active Dress Gordon Beaufort A150 but I just ordered a Classic Beaufort A830 (something I'm amazed I have never worn as yet and I wore almost every Barbour wax jacket I can think of)

I think this will soon become my all time favorite Barbour Jacket!

*The Barbour Classic Beaufort Jacket A830 Olive with Classic Tartan lining.*

And I also ordered the matching Tartan scarf in cashmere... (benefits of ordering winter clothes in mid July is you save so much money)


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Excellent purchase Delmarco.

My Beaufort and my International are both favorites because they're mine!
They are in fact the only two Barbour jackets I own and I like them both for different reasons.

The Beaufort: 1. Nothing says English countryside like a broken in Beaufort. No. I'm not from England. But I do like that look. 2. Because it is waxed not oiled. 3. It does not boast the Barbour inscription on the pocket. 4. It came with the pin attached to the collar. 5. Classic.

The International: 1. Because it's badass.  2. Not only is it lacking the aforementioned Barbour inscription on the pocket but it is also missing the large yellow Barbour International badge as well. 3. It is NATO issued. 4. Because McQueen wore one (yeah, yeah he wore a Belstaff as well). 5. I love it even more after hiking Yosemite while wearing it earlier this year.

This is me in front of Nevada Falls back in May sporting the INTL.

https://img15.imageshack.us/i/dsc06394me.jpg/


----------



## BlackGentry (Oct 28, 2011)

The very first one I bought years ago, the Threequarter Coat:icon_cheers:in olive.
My Beaufort, my Burghley. At least, so far!


----------



## arodriguez (Aug 16, 2011)

Barbour coats, especially in colors, like these are so cute around this time of year. With a great pair of riding boots or rain boots, they really make an outfit!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Durham, because its flyweight fabric, has a hood and a shoulder 'yoke'. 

Not as heavy and wrinkles beautifully with age.


----------

